# Transferring Kindle files to another e-reader



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

I recently bought a Nook (I know, heathen--it was £30, I couldn't pass it up), and I've given my Kindle to my other half.

If I want to buy books from Amazon now (only the DRM free ones), where should I send them? Does the PC app store the mobi files somewhere, so I can pull them out and convert them to epub? Or will I be asking my boyf to borrow the Kindle back every time I buy a new book so I can transfer via USB?

Halp! Thanks =)


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you should find them on your PC under Documents > My Kindle Content.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazon books with DRM on them can only be read on the Kindle you download them to - you can't transfer them via USB, even from K for PC. Without DRM they can be read on any Kindle, but not other e-readers.

Bear in mind that you don't purchase the _book_ from Amazon, only the _licence_ to read it on your Kindle or Kindle App - so while it's certainly possible to do both, removing the DRM is against Amazon's ToS and I'm pretty certain that converting them to use on another device is too. We don't encourage people to discuss methods for doing so here on KBoards.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Amazon books with DRM on them can only be read on the Kindle you download them to - you can't transfer them via USB, even from K for PC. Without DRM they can be read on any Kindle, but not other e-readers.
> 
> Bear in mind that you don't purchase the _book_ from Amazon, only the _licence_ to read it on your Kindle or Kindle App - so while it's certainly possible to do both, removing the DRM is against Amazon's ToS and I'm pretty certain that converting them to use on another device is too. We don't encourage people to discuss methods for doing so here on KBoards.


The OP specified that this will only be for DRM free Kindle books and I believe the rules about discussing it here only pertain to how to remove DRM, not how to convert legally DRM-free files.


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I think you should find them on your PC under Documents > My Kindle Content.


And yes, there they are! Thank you =)



Linjeakel said:


> Amazon books with DRM on them can only be read on the Kindle you download them to - you can't transfer them via USB, even from K for PC. Without DRM they can be read on any Kindle, but not other e-readers.
> 
> Bear in mind that you don't purchase the _book_ from Amazon, only the _licence_ to read it on your Kindle or Kindle App - so while it's certainly possible to do both, removing the DRM is against Amazon's ToS and I'm pretty certain that converting them to use on another device is too. We don't encourage people to discuss methods for doing so here on KBoards.


Just so I'm sure...provided a book _is_ DRM-free (I don't buy books with DRM, for this reason), am I within my rights to convert that file to another format and transfer it to another device so I can read it? Or should I purchase the correct format from a vendor other than Amazon, such as Smashwords, Kobo or B&N? I prefer to shop at Amazon, but if I'm breaking the law by doing so, I'd better not!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

penrefe said:


> And yes, there they are! Thank you =)
> Just so I'm sure...provided a book _is_ DRM-free (I don't buy books with DRM, for this reason), am I within my rights to convert that file to another format and transfer it to another device so I can read it? Or should I purchase the correct format from a vendor other than Amazon, such as Smashwords, Kobo or B&N? I prefer to shop at Amazon, but if I'm breaking the law by doing so, I'd better not!


From the Kindle Support area on Amazon:



> 1. Kindle Content
> 
> *Use of Kindle Content.* Upon your download of Kindle Content and payment of any applicable fees (including applicable taxes), the Content Provider grants you a non-exclusive right to view, use, and display such Kindle Content an unlimited number of times, solely on the Kindle or a Reading Application or as otherwise permitted as part of the Service, solely on the number of Kindles or Supported Devices specified in the Kindle Store, and solely for your personal, non-commercial use. Kindle Content is licensed, not sold, to you by the Content Provider. The Content Provider may include additional terms for use within its Kindle Content. Those terms will also apply, but this Agreement will govern in the event of a conflict. Some Kindle Content, such as Periodicals, may not be available to you through Reading Applications.
> 
> *Limitations.* Unless specifically indicated otherwise, you may not sell, rent, lease, distribute, broadcast, sublicense, or otherwise assign any rights to the Kindle Content or any portion of it to any third party, and you may not remove or modify any proprietary notices or labels on the Kindle Content. In addition, you may not bypass, modify, defeat, or circumvent security features that protect the Kindle Content.


So, what that says to me, is that, technically, you are only allowed to use kindle content on kindle devices or reading apps. And you can't manipulate the file even to simply convert it since that would be making it NOT Kindle content. Others might read that differently -- and argue that if there is no DRM, "bypass modify, defeat, or circumvent" is not in play. But, remember, even if there is no DRM, there is a licesnse agreement. Look at the beginning of any book -- even the ones without DRM say it's for your use only, and may include other restrictions as well. No DRM is not free reign to copy and share indiscriminantly. (I am certain that this is not, in any way, your intent; just pointing out something that is not always obvious to people.  )

And, in fact, there are members here who routinely remove DRM so they can play with their files to fix the way titles and authors are displayed, or to use them on devices other than kindles or kindle apps. KBoards has taken the position that we will not support the use of any method of defeating DRM nor allow links or instructions as to how to do so. And whenever there is something under discussion that is against Amazon's ToS, we will let people know that, too.

The Terms of Use are *not legally binding* -- you can't be prosecuted for ignoring them -- but, theoretically, if Amazon really cared, they could shut down your account and you couldn't really complain. Is that likely to happen? Probably not. So really it's down to what you are comfortable with. You're not breaking the law, you're just not abiding by the terms you agreed to when you bought the kindle, and that you agree to again every time you buy a kindle book.

I do think it is important for a person to have read the full Terms of Use so that they are making decisions based on their understanding and full information. You can find all that stuff here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_terms_us?nodeId=200699130 and then make your own decision.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Please know that amazon books are either mobi or azw.  I do not know if you can convert them to e-pubs that easily.  Now this is just my little suggestion: look for your nook books at places that have e-pubs.  If you find a book you like at amazon, go to b&n and see if it is there for the same price.  Might save you some headaches.
But then I am too lazy to mess with trying to convert books.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Putting aside the T's & C's issues, the technicalities are as follows:

With History_lover's help, you've obviously now found where the mobi/azw files are. So, if you download a book to Kindle for PC, you can then get the file.

The best conversion tool that I'm aware of is Calibre (http://calibre-ebook.com/) - import the books there, and convert them to epub. This is a pretty painless process and the conversion is usually pretty good.

From Calibre, you can then plug your Nook in and export the books there.

Sorted!


----------



## cshoughton (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree with the Calibre recommendation. It's great. The drm-free mobi to epub conversion is exceptionally painless. Plus you can organize your library and send stuff right over to your device from Calibre. It's nice, although slow on many machines.

C.S.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Linjeakel said:


> Amazon books with DRM on them can only be read on the Kindle you download them to - you can't transfer them via USB, even from K for PC. Without DRM they can be read on any Kindle, but not other e-readers.
> 
> Bear in mind that you don't purchase the _book_ from Amazon, only the _licence_ to read it on your Kindle or Kindle App - so while it's certainly possible to do both, removing the DRM is against Amazon's ToS and I'm pretty certain that converting them to use on another device is too. We don't encourage people to discuss methods for doing so here on KBoards.


I am confused by your post since if you buy an Amazon book you can send them to multiple Kindle devices as long as the devices are on your account. I think with most books you get up to 6 licenses to use at any one time. This is with or without DRM. I know my play cards book is on 3 at the moment.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I wrote a series on TeleRead about Calibre. Here's the link to Part 3 which talks about loading and transferring books

http://www.teleread.com/calibre/using-calibre-for-e-book-management-chapter-3-loading-books-on-your-device/

As to DRM-free and the legality of conversion, Anne is correct. Technically, it's not legal to convert a DRM-free Kindle book to .epub or another format. In actual practice, as long as you don't toss it up on a torrent site, no one will know that you did it. I release all my books DRM-free so readers can read on whatever device they want, even if they buy a new one several years from now. While not every author feels the same way, I know a lot of us are like "heck, as long as you're reading it and not giving it away to the whole world, do what you want with it."


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> I am confused by your post since if you buy an Amazon book you can send them to multiple Kindle devices as long as the devices are on your account. I think with most books you get up to 6 licenses to use at any one time. This is with or without DRM. I know my play cards book is on 3 at the moment.


Yes, this is true, you can use them on multiple devices. My point was that you can't download a book to one Kindle and then transfer the resulting file to another Kindle via USB, even if the second Kindle is on your account. Each file is configured for the Kindle it's downloaded to. To read it on another Kindle on your account, you need to download it directly to whichever device or app you want to use. The only way to get an Amazon book with DRM onto a Kindle via USB is to download the file from Amazon specifying which Kindle/app you intend to use it on.

I made the point since the OP asked if it was possible to transfer the books via USB.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Linjeakel said:


> Yes, this is true, you can use them on multiple devices. My point was that you can't download a book to one Kindle and then transfer the resulting file to another Kindle via USB, even if the second Kindle is on your account. Each file is configured for the Kindle it's downloaded to. To read it on another Kindle on your account, you need to download it directly to whichever device or app you want to use. The only way to get an Amazon book with DRM onto a Kindle via USB is to download the file from Amazon specifying which Kindle/app you intend to use it on.
> 
> I made the point since the OP asked if it was possible to transfer the books via USB.


Oh ok now I understand you. I think for that one you have to use the transfer to computer button when you buy the book originally or you may can do it under manage my kindle. I have never used that feature with my kindle because it is easier just to download on the device itself or send it to where you want to read from manage my kindle.

Though I always use a usb for my kobo because I don't like the way their wireless syncing works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, if you want to transfer via USB so that the book actually works on your Kindle, you have to specify it as the means for delivery either when you buy or through Manage Your Kindle.

What Linda wanted to clarify is that many people think you can copy a book file off of one Kindle and just copy it directly to another Kindle using the USB, and you can't.  You need to do it the way you said.  

Betsy


----------

